# How did your first night go with your new puppy?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

My family and I are eagerly anticipating Duncan's arrival in 2 weeks and I was just curious how everyone's first night went.Was it sleepless and stressful or smooth sailing?Details please...........
Thanks all!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Our first night went really smooth....we put Izzy in her small travel crate which we had on the nightstand. She was within 24 inches of my face! She whined a bit at first, but settled right down until 2 or 3 in the morning. I took her outside, then right back into the crate. She did this for the first week, then slept through the night after that. Now, she sits by my bed when she's ready to go to bed...I lift her up and she trots right into her crate. We've slept with her in bed with us, but she prefers her crate. 
I know how exciting it is waiting for your puppy. Good luck...I'm sure it will be fine!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

The weather was the worse problem for us. When we left the weather was fine, but by the time we reached the breeders house (About 1 1/2 hours away) it started to snow. We had to drive home in white out conditions in the dark. It took closer to 2 1/2 to get home. Sam started the journey in the crate, but he pooped with in 15 minutes, so I held him all the way home.

The wonderful breeder that I got Sam from already had the pups sleeping in their own crates for a week before he came home. On one of our visits I left a crate blanket, so everything smelled like home to him and he slept all night from day one. 

I did put his crate on a chair so he could see us.

Waiting is the hardest part, Everything will be fine. Good luck.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

With my latest boy, those first few nights were a nightmare! Ugh! I had his crate on a chair right next to the bed close to my head. 
He barked, whined, scratched and cried all night long! I would only take him outside every couple of hours, (he never pooped or peed in the crate) but he continued to let me know he was not happy allllll night. I got very little sleep those first few days. I even slept out on the couch (with the recliners kicked up and his crate on the recliner part.) so the rest of the household could get some sleep.
When he would fuss, I would stick my fingers in the crate, which he would promptly bite with those incredibly sharp puppy teeth! I did alot of "shhh shhhhing" everytime he would make noise. It didn't help! It took him a good 2 weeks before he was sleeping thru the night.
All my others had trouble the first night or two, but Jester really gave me a run for my money....silly boy!
Just be patient and consistant (I don't believe in taking them outside with every little whimper) and they will get the hint eventually! LOL~


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Our first nights have always gone well with the exception of one. When a puppy first comes to our house, we put it in a crate on my nightstand or a chair on my side of the bed. If the puppy whimpers during the night, I take it out without talking to it, and take it outside to go potty. Whether it goes or not, I don't play with it or even talk (except "good potty" if it does go) and I bring it back to the room, put it in the crate and we go back to sleep. 

No sweet talk and no petting and cuddling prevents it from becoming a multiple interruption on a regular basis.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

My first night was really easy! She slept all night and had to get up once to pee. HOWEVER, She has been sleeping in bed with us. I think if I would've used the crate (like I intended too, but hubby suggested she sleep with us and I happily agreed!) she probably would've fussed all night until she got used to the crate.

But she snuggled right up next to me and went right to sleep and wakes me up with sloppy kisses when she needs to go to the bathroom.

Good luck,
Kara


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

The first night with Mirabel was in a hotel room as we traveled to go pick her up. She was really good. She slept on a doggie bed on the hotel bed and when she needed to go potty she would wake me up with kisses. I would take her out until she went and then she came in and went right to sleep. I have found with the puppies I have known that they are really good the first day and night as they sleep a lot. I think they are trying to adjust to all the new stuff. I think my sleepless nights were the few before we got her as I was sooo excited


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Cooper was fine the first night. He slept in his crate which we set on a chair, next to the bed, right by my husbands head (he wakes much easier than I). He went right to sleep and only was restless once, so Jim took him out to potty and he went right back to sleep. Our breeder sent a small toy with the mothers scent and we put that in the crate, he never made a sound. After a couple months, he started getting fussy about going in the crate and decided he wanted to sleep in the bed with us and Lily, and it's been that way ever since.
Congrats and good luck with your new puppy!
Beverly


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We drove to Salem, Ma. to get Kodi and stayed in a hotel overnight. I was up checking him all night. He didn't get up until 6am and he's still that way. 

We drove about 3 hrs to get Shelby and also stayed overnight. We had Kodi with us and didn't want to do a turn-around. Also, I think it was good to introduce them on neutral territory. It only took them about an hour to become friends. They both slept all night. 

We go to bed around 10pm and we get up at 6:30am. First thing we do is send them out the back door


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't think the nights are going to be what I'm worried about. I sleep lightly and if Capote wakes up, I can do the whole..taking him down to let him go and then go back to bed. What I'm worried about is the time I'm away from him during the day at work. I hate to leave him alone for so long..especially at first. I'm doing my best to get my boss to let me take him to work for the first couple days but I don't think he's going for it. How good are your pups in their crates during the day? Or should I put the crate in my hallway and fence it off so that he has a lil room to roam around and play while I'm gone?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Our first night with Logan was great - he slept thru till 5am (which is when my husband gets up) but we also let him sleep in bed with us for the first three nights he was here. Now he sleeps in his crate at night.
For Capote - I stongly recommend hooking his crate to an xpen on top of linolium or something. Have papers/pads/litter on one side and the crate & some water on the other. This way he can lay down and sleep and go potty away from each other. I also would give him some toys, but not any that can have something torn off or out - at least not until you see if he is a chewer. Too bad you cant take him to work - but somehow I suspect that you wouldnt get a lot of work done


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Houston's first night he did OK and I was the one having panic attacks. LOL. I sleeped on the floor next to his crate. I didn't want to wake up my husband because he hasn't been sleeping well and I was sick. I think my link of panic is still out on the forum. Don't worry it gets better no matter what. Now Houston "kennels up" when we tell him at the end of the night and will actually sleep any where in the house with my son or us.

Capoute's Mom. There is a link out there somewhere about people who work. These dogs really enjoy being with people so it is good if you can have someone come in during the day. I took a few days off work in the beginning to help Houston settle in and am lucky that I can come home for an hour every day. Now he does fine. I also think it depends on the dog. Houston's personality is one where he enjoys some alone time. Even when we are home with him all weekend sometimes he goes in his crate to take time out from us.

I do have an expen for him attached to his crate. On one side is his potty pad. These dogs are so small they cannot hold their bladder like a huge lab would. 

Best of luck to all.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I was the one up for most of the night worrying about Oreo. He slept wonderfully through the whole night and didn't make a peep, but every little shift he made I woke up worried he'd have an accident. I think I did that the whole week!!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. I cannot wait!!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I put Goldie in a crate and about 20 minutes later she started crying and sat there and listened to it for about 2 minutes and put her in the bed. 
Im a whimp. I can't stand it. 

They do great in a crate in the car or if they have to be in one for whatever reason. But not at night. Im not sure I ever put Stogie in one. I am an example of what NOT to do, but I LOVE them being in bed with us. They dont move around much and Stogie wakes me up in the morning with a toy. I wouldn't get out of bed this morning, and i had like 6 toys laying by my face.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm SO glad my husband is letting Gucci sleep in bed with us!  I'm sure its not the ideal way, but it is SO nice waking up to kisses every morning.

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

My husband slept on the couch Sat. night as granddog Zoey took his spot....and Izzy joined her as well. Easter Morning I was awakened to two Hav tongues on the face....I swear they were smiling!  I know I was. But last night, Izzy went right back into her crate on the nightstand. She must like it better as I do leave the door open and she doesn't come out until the morning.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When Kodi knows it is just about time to get up, he will start with the kisses on my face. Shelby just turns over and wants her belly rubbed. The we get 5 mins of playtime in bed, then they are out the door for potty time.

It's a great way to wake up.


----------



## GBMOM1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Our first night was similar to Judy's. She got up about two and went potty and right back to sleep. Daisy also prefers her crate. Our breeder sent a blanket that had been with all the dogs & she made a small pillow that had been stuffed with her adult dogs hair. After about 3 days, she slept through the night. With that said- she if up @ 6:30 a.m. on the nose & ready to play. It's a wonderful day to start the day with a smile. Good luck!


----------



## Al Henderson (Dec 16, 2006)

I was going to try the crate when we brought Derian home that first night. We placed the crate by our bed, But he cried like a baby. With both of us having different hours to work, I knew this was not going to work, so after about 10 minutes, In the bed he went ever since we first brought him home.

Shortly after we had him he grew comfortable with his crate which he goes in for about an hour when I leave for work right before my kids come home from school. He lays down and goes right to sleep till my kids come home and let him out. We have that sheep skin bedding that fits the pan which he loves with a little small dog blanket laying on top of that.

I would be careful with the placing them in the bed with you though if you don't have a excellent idea of their potty habits and the warning they give you when it is time to go. Derian has always had that little whine when he needed to go when we first brought him home. Now he just gets up in your face and licks you to wake you up when he is ready to go. If I am laying on my back he places his front paws right on my chest and kind of taps on my chest with both paws.

They are intelligent. I talk to him just like I am talking to a kid and he'll just act like he understands everything i am saying. They will play you like a fiddle to get you to cave in when they want something. This is the first puppy I have ever had that has not had one accident in the house, But he spends a good amount of time outside with me, the wife, and kids and probably has just naturally learned outside is where he has to do his business.

Just be patient and good luck to you.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

help??!!

I have to leave him here tomorrow by himself! And I have him in his xpen and he's yelping and whining and carrying on and I'm a SUCKER!! Tell me what to do??!! I'm trying to ignore him but I feel like a big meanie!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Walk away from him for about 10 mins, then return and love him lot's. Take him out once he is quiet. Repeat this in about an hour and continue repeating. It would be best if you could take him with you though, as he is adjusting to so many new smells, sounds, people, animals etc. Remember, he is a baby.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

ok..I'll try it..but gosh darnit..this is the hardest thing ever to resist!! If enemies ever got hold of me and had to torture me for information just put a puppy in a pen and let him whine for me to come for him..I'd tell them anything they need to know in a heartbeat!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Be sure you leave him where he can't see you or smell you for the few minutes you walk away. He needs to know you will return and when you do it is a WONDERFUL thing. <grin>


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

of course he's great now that he's out...he's laying down on the sofa next to me... but when I put him down he'll freak out again like he just did..

I wish I could take him with me tomorrow..unfortunately it's not an option. I wouldn't be able to stay with him all day cause of my job and I think the store would just be way more confusing for him..along with the car sickness. 

But at the same time I hate the thought of leaving him here by himself all day with him crying and carrying on like he is now.. He won't even accept treats..he ignored his kong when I was gone..lol


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Capote is handsome!*

First off, your pup is sooo cute!

No one can come and be with him while you are at work? Me and my wife both have full time jobs, but we are able to get both sets of parents to take turns helping out during the 9-5 grind.. I'm getting mine is 7 weeks!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci is getting better being left alone for short periods of time. I think she's figured out that I WILL come back, but I've left her with family members to run errands and she does go to the front door alot to see if I'm back or look for me upstairs, she isn't as whiny as she was the first few times I'd leave. I think it just takes time for them to adjust.

Good luck,
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, It will get better each day - I promise!! The little short trips away from Capote will certainly help. ARe you gone a full day at work? I would bet that the kong will be used if he gets bored enough. As long as there is water, pee pads, a bed, and safe toys - he should be fine & that much happier to see you after work. 
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

No, I'm not away for long periods of time, just an hour or two at most for errands. I take Gucci to work with me two days a week  But the first few weeks, she would whine alot when I was gone! Even when I left her with family members!! 

I'm sure Capote will figure out that you always do come back! 

hugs,
Kara


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I left this morning feeling like the worst mom in the WORLD!! I still do but I'm trying not to think about it while I'm at work. 

Capote did VERY good last night I was completely surprised! I didn't think he'd be ok with being locked in his crate and at first he wasn't. But then I said 'Capote NO' and clapped my hands and after 3 times of doing that he quieted right down and went straight to sleep...I Think it helped that he saw me the whole time he was sleeping too though...

He was freaking out in his xpen this morning and I Gave him his kong with kibble and peanut butter...and I bought a bully stick (against my wishes, thank you) for him to chew on tomorrow while I'm gone. Hopefully he'll get used to me being gone...........


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I cannot believe how much Capote looks like Lily did as a baby. I loved the look!! And I am sure he will do great when you are gone.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I was so proud of capote when he got home.. He greeted me in his pen in the hallway and I lovied on him like crazy..impressed that in that 10 hours he hadn't peed or poo'd in his pen then promptly took him outside. 

When I came back up, I noticed a lil piddle in the kitchen...and some droppings in the living room! Apparantly capote can climb...lol. Tomorrow we'll have to put a sheet over the gate so he can't do that again..


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahaha, so he climbed out of the pen, went to the bathroom,, then went back into the pen?? hahahaha.. How high are the gates on the pen??? Thats some funny stuff..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a stinker!! Well as you know, they are VERY smart!


----------



## Pinkasaurus (Aug 13, 2017)

How often did your havanese pee? I know the average is around 2 hours but I was just wondering if there were any specifics?


----------

